# Whats a guy gotta do to get a ride around here



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

Thinking about changing my profile pic to some hot chick holding up a fish and fool you all just to get an invite :whistling:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah, but you would Hate the trip.........................lol


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

You need to take salty out of your screen name then or you still will not get a ride.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe get a hot chick to go with you. Make it a package deal so to speak. Post pictures of her.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

You can ride on my boat. July 6


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

Snagged Line said:


> yeah, but you would Hate the trip.........................lol



yea I suppose I would probably get left at the dock!


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

Deeplines said:


> You need to take salty out of your screen name then or you still will not get a ride.



Lol:thumbup: Lets be real here there aren't many out there that you will only get the sweet


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

chad403 said:


> You can ride on my boat. July 6



Hey I'm game!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

232 Grady twin 200's


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Maybe get a hot chick to go with you. Make it a package deal so to speak. Post pictures of her.



Might end with a divorce for that one!:no:


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

chad403 said:


> 232 Grady twin 200's


 Sounds good. Gag will finally be open :thumbup: and state water snaps. Two fish in one month, man fwc is being too kind.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Looking like you just left the Round-Up, ?????*


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Maybe get a hot chick to go with you. Make it a package deal so to speak. Post pictures of her.


I have one of those, unfortunately her beauty doesn't offset the giant amount of ugly I bring, so I still cant catch a ride


----------

